# 09/10 Ride Delta MVMNT Review



## Julian443 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok so I have been riding these bindings for a week now and I figured that I would put my two cents on them.
First the price $240.00 That was the range I was looking for so I wont complain.
Limited Lifetime warranty: if the chassy bends, breaks, etc. Ride replaces.
Wedgie 2.5 footbeds
Straps are padded well, not too much, not too little, possible just right.
Initially riding the new canted footbed was different, but after a couple laps it felt great. I rock a wider stance and the footbeds really eliminated any stress on my legs and knees. The response was very good heel to toe. Sent my body all over the mountain, rails, boxes, step downs, 30 ft kickers etc and the impact felt great. A few good spills wore some of the paint off the heel cup but with hard riding takes abuse to equipment. Overall I feel as though the bindings are a great investment. I was torn between the burton cartels, rome 390's and the rides. and the warranty plus the feel of the canted footbeds really swayed me.I dont have too much more to say, if you have any questions post, otherwise take this for what it is. I bought a great pair of bindings and am happy with my purchase, no real drawbacks yet but as soon as I do Ill let you guys all know.
-J


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

I have them too from a few years back and really like them.(want to try the wedgies) I have Union Forces and Burton CO2's on my other boards that are freeride. My park board has the Deltas and I like the rigidity of aluminum frame and more importantly the board feel. Seems my feet are right on the board but with just the right amount of gel/cushion under there. It feels different from the plastic ones in that I get a great feel of exactly how the board is interacting with the snow. Never had issues with the ratchets or bolts. Simple, comfy and functional.


----------



## Julian443 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah I agree. Since these ride really well, no pun intended I was looking to try the 4.0 wedgies as well. Just to see how they go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

People have said that the 4.0 wedgies are too much but then again it never hurts to try them out. Keep me posted.


----------

